# Jd 6330 or 5115m



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm in the market for a "new" tractor too add too my haying operation. I've narrowed it down too either a used 6330 premium, or a brand new 5115m. I know the 6330 is obviously gonna be a lot more tractor for the money but the problem is it's gonna be used with no warranty and unknown problems. I really like the looks of the new 5000m series but the fact that it's still a 5000 series it kinda turns me away from it considering I can get a 6330 premium for a few thousand cheaper.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

How many hours on that 6330p......loader on either?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I believe the 6330 is a Tier 3 emission tractor versus the new 5115M being a Tier 4.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

The 6330 is under 2000 hours and both has loaders. Yes the 6330 is a tier 3 tractor that's one of the main reasons why I'm thinking about going used


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

This is one of those questions that really comes down to your comfort with or without a warranty. I'd pick the 6330 any day of the week but to me 2000 hrs is a new tractor.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

As long as it looks like it has been taken care of I would buy the 6330 without a doubt. Mostly because it is way more tractor than a 5 series. It will also be nicer and have more features since you are comparing a premium to a M series. 2000 hours is nothing to be concerned about if it was taken care of.


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

That's exactly what my thoughts were. I want too definitely go 6 series but I can't justify the cost of a new one (100k). And 80k for a 5 series tractor is just insane too. 65~k for slightly used 6330p is definitely the way too go.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

20156point7 said:


> That's exactly what my thoughts were. I want too definitely go 6 series but I can't justify the cost of a new one (100k). And 80k for a 5 series tractor is just insane too. 65~k for slightly used 6330p is definitely the way too go.


Gag! 65k, you might want to shop elsewhere or for something a little cheaper. Way I figured when I bought my last tractor. New for 80-100 or used at 32 and easily buy 2-3 tractors in the lifetime or do a complete rebuild and still be less than new.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm not sure a 6330 Premium with a loader and less than 2K hours could be touched for $32k. I'd cut a check today if I came upon that deal.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I wasn't contesting any market valuation. Just offering an idea that maybe the OP hasn't visited. Consider looking at something with higher hours that a rebuild is not in the near future but would still be less than buying a slightly used and having to repair. My worst case scenario is I can sell the tractor for less, get another one and still be ahead of a repair bill.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

20156point7 said:


> The 6330 is under 2000 hours and both has loaders. Yes the 6330 is a tier 3 tractor that's one of the main reasons why I'm thinking about going used


No doubt about it....6330p although that price could be negotiated a bit down here.....maybe diff up there tho


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I will say that's a tough find tho.....


----------



## Alcon2817 (Dec 7, 2017)

6330 all the way.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Friend found out today the 5Ms don't all come with 1000 rpm capability when he went to hook up his bale processor. His new 5085m (flashed to max hp) has 540 and eco only. No 1000 and dealer says you can't just buy the shaft.

Luckily his little NH TN orchard tractor has 1000 rpm pto option.


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

I've never operated a 6000 series Deere but they've always caught my eye. I've never been able too justify the cost of one until now. I hope I can find a good one before next spring....


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Have a 6420 that we run both balers with has 2000 hours on it have only minor problems mostly electrical easy fixes. They are selling for almost as much as we paid new 9 years ago. I have all colors of equipment but I have to admit JD green has the best resale value most of the time.


----------

